# S.E.M Fabric dye?



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

anyone use it? i want to freshin up my crush valvet. does it get all crusty??
anyone got pics?


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

I used the other shit thats vinyl fabric dye at auto stores,, it doesnt get very crusty at all unless you use heavy coats and dont move the can,, i would use multiple light coats and it will look good and not rub off.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've used and in my opinion it's the best out there. Just make sure to prep, prep, prep whatever it is that you're dying. Light coats just like hitinswchzonchichs said.

Duplicolor vinyl & fabric dye works well too.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some seats I just finished Saturday 










I used dish soap to clean them first. Then the SEM prep stuff in a can. Then I sprayed between 5-8 light coats. Let it dry for a day, then I went over it with a clean cloth to removed the light overspray. Didn't rub off after that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why would u want to dye crushed velvet


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2009, 11:40 AM~14126778
> *why would u want to dye crushed velvet
> *


very slight fading near the back window.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 8 2009, 06:54 AM~14124769
> *Some seats I just finished Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


wow, post a before pic  and is this stuff only good for going darker on the color?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 9 2009, 03:24 AM~14135994
> *wow, post a before pic   and is this stuff only good for going darker on the color?
> *


Here you go


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 8 2009, 07:50 AM~14124747
> *I've used and in my opinion it's the best out there.  Just make sure to prep, prep, prep whatever it is that you're dying.  Light coats just like hitinswchzonchichs said.
> 
> Duplicolor vinyl & fabric dye works well too.
> *


How should i prep the crush velvet?.


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

those seat look bad ass


i would wash them with a clean cloth with dish soap, and then dry them adn let them sit over night make sure it is 100 % dry before you spray it


----------



## slamD59 (Mar 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

